# The tales of Jarik Fera



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The tavern door swung open, ice cold winds flowing in and thirty drunken faces swung towards it as a huge man strode inwards. The man was covered in wolf pelts and wearing a black coloured armour, he wore a pearl white hat and carried a pair of bolt pistols at his side he didn’t intend to conceal them fore he was Jarik Fera, Imperial bounty hunter and notorious murderer. 

There was a few mutters as the door slammed shut, the tavern once again shrouded in darkness as Jarik walked over to the bar, he pulled himself up onto a stool and a ogre of a waiter walked over, cleaning a pint glass with a brown cloth as he did and said “First drink is on the house” as he poured a glass of Saba, a low level drink common on Imperial worlds and slid it other to Jarik who nodded a thanks. 

The bartender leaned his elbow onto the wooden counter next to him and said “Haven’t seen you around these parts before stranger” Jarik tilted his head towards the man and scanned his scarred, face he had a tattoo with the words ‘Vlodstone IV’ in green lettering on it as he took another sip of the Saba and said “I see you served in the Guard im taking it that what makes you walk with that left limp” the bartender reeled backwards, not knowing how the man could have noticed his leg under his dirty apron saying “your good the names Valf I own this little establishment and you are?” the man looked up saying “Jarik Fera it’s a pleasure to meet you Valf I think our friendship will be a good one now I have a few questions to ask about this man” he reached into one of his huge pockets and slid it onto the bar towards Valf who in-turn picked it up and said “Bloody hell you are sure are crazy” as he looked upon the face of the most vicious PDF commander within the entire sector.

Valf looked up saying “That would be General Reptus I’ve heard stories about this one murdering entire families for fun the damned bastard” Jarik laughed aloud, the men seated behind him putting their cards down and saying “be quiet!” in a angry tone, the bounty hunter said “or what?” in a mocking tone as the four men got up, one of them drawing a long pole from within his trench coat and tapping it into the palm of his left hand with anticipation the ring leader pushed the table other and Valf said “Hey! Hey!” as Jarik spun around, his fist connecting with the pole bearers nose in a welter of blood and broken bone. 

Jarik ducked as a fist curled towards him and leapt head first into the man, both fell to the floor, a foot connecting with Jarik’ ribs, he fell onto his back and drew a bolt pistol on the men, firing a round into the one who had just kicked him, the mans head exploded outwards in a mess of brain matter, the other people within the tavern began to file out as Jarik shot another of his attackers in the back, sending him flying into a nearby wall, the two surviving members got up hands raised and turned tail, running out through the flapping doors and into the cold night as Jarik retook his seat, sipping the Saba. 

Valf looked angry, his face was red and he had his hand beneath the bar, Jarik smiled saying “Where can I locate him?”, Valf sputtered at the carnage that had just gone on and said “He would be at the hive spire but you’ll never make it in alive the place is swarming with PDF troopers I’ve even heard that there is something else within it but no one who goes in ever returns” Jarik smiled and said “Then you don’t know who I am” he got up and dropped the equivalent of three hundred credits on the counter saying “Ill be back” as he kicked the entrance open with a booted foot and calmly strode into the street, knowing the place would be swarming with Arbites any minute.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Jarik walked a few metres as a pair of cargo trucks moved past, each one loaded with PDF troopers, the slewed to a halt and one pointed out of the open back saying “You! Halt in the name of the Emperor!” Jarik shouted back “Frak you!” as he whipped his bolt pistols out of their holsters and opened fire, the man fell back into the dark interior, screaming in agony as he tried to hold in his ruptured intestines. Jarik turned and ran down a dirty alley, as the PDF troopers leapt from their trucks, his wolf pelts swirling behind him as lasbolts pelted the walls around him.

Jarik side turned and slid in the mud, landing on his knee, one of his bolt pistols slid away and fell into a drain nearby but he could not afford to retrieve it as the sound of thirty running feet filled he ears, he got up weakly and ran towards a metallic door, he shoulder barged it and the door fell inwards, warm air prickling Jarik’ face as he looked at the sixty or so half dressed women within, some were busy pleasing men in the uniforms of Arbites while others bathed in a large circular bath, they screeched as Jarik said “well hello” before pushing through them towards a door frame with a red cloth in it, he pushed it through with his finger tips and came into a long red carpeted hall way, a small skinny man turned towards him and fumbled with a Autopistol before he could pull the trigger however Jarik threw one of his small triangular blades through the mans throat with a grim smile as he charged towards the large wooden door in front of him. 

The door splintered outwards as Jarik kicked it down, he turned backwards and fired of a clip through the cloth, there was a few screeches before Jarik turned towards a nearby parked civilian Land Speeder, he jumped over into the seat and smiled as he saw it’s engine was still active, he held onto the controls and lifted upwards as three PDF troopers burst out of the door below, weapons raised at him, a few red streamers flew past his head as he angled the nose of the Land Speeder towards them, he lifted his bolt pistol up out of the cockpit and fired, striking the first man in the chest and sending him backwards into the other two.

Jarik turned the Land Speeder towards a cramped area of the city and gunned it as the PDF troopers opened fire on him, he put his finger up out of the cockpit at them just before turning into a wide street. The Land Speeder coughed as its last ounce of fuel ran out, sending it spiralling into the cobbled stones with a loud Whump! Jarik was throw twenty metres, his body sliding across the ground before stopping.

Jarik struggled to his feet, the wind knocked out of him, a small cut had embedded itself on his forehead and was now weeping blood into his left eye as he knelt down to retrieve his hat he got back up and turned towards the hive spire saying “Ready or not here I come” as he ran towards it, holstering his remaining bolt pistol. 

Jarik stepped into a dank alley as a rabble of PDF troopers ran past, there was a old rusted ladder a few metres away, he figured it could hold his weight and began to slowly climb up it until he came out onto a flat roof overlooking one of the spire’ loading bay, there was a line of about thirty black trucks with a winged skull upon them awaiting to enter the pair of mesh gates, four PDF troopers led by a huge masked swordsman checking their cargo. 

The main courtyard was swarming with men in orange jump suits, each one unloading large cargo crates from the back of the trucks, four teams of two PDF troopers patrolled the perimeter, each team leading a baying mastiff, to the north on the roof of a garage was a machine gun team, three men each with different jobs within the team in a sandbag pit. 

Jarik spat on the roof next to him and scanned the garage area, there was a group of dirty mechanics working on a stripped down vehicle. Jarik realised that the trucks went straight into the dim lit garages, he knew that there would probably be freight trains running between the loading dock and the centre of the spire, he held onto the edge of the roof and leapt over, falling eleven metres into a wooden shed. 

Jarik groaned as he rolled onto his belly and pushed himself up, the roof had broken his fall but he still felt as if someone had just smacked him in the gut with a sledge hammer, the shed was mostly empty bar the multiple cobwebs and a pick axe, he got up and brushed the cobwebs away from the dirty window and looked out, about five metres away was the last truck he pushed the old wooden door through and sprinted over to the truck, he slid and it and held onto the engines strut, he lifted his legs up and wrapped them around it as the truck slowly began to move towards the gate. 

As the truck pulled to a halt at the gates Jarik felt his arms weakening, he could see a pair of legs moving past, followed by a long sword that dug into the ground behind them, he winced in pain and felt his back touching the mud, he let go for a second and landed with a splash, alerting one of the PDF troopers who dropped down and looked under the Truck………………


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Oooh. Very nice DA again good fluff.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Ramo and comme on guys please if you read it post because otherwise i will stop writting it next par is up later


----------



## Sammaven (May 13, 2009)

Good work DA. Liked the way it was written and other than some grammar / spelling it was enjoyable to read.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the post Sam and as promised heres the next part -

----------------------------------------------------------------

Jarik breathed hard, the man had just about mist him as Jarik had pulled himself up into a gap and onto the actual engine, he had burnt his hands and had been forced to bite down on his tongue to stop him squealing in pain. After the man had got back up Jarik had rolled himself back over, his head dangling less that twenty inches from the ground as it entered one of the garages.

Jarik dropped into the cold grey ground and crawled towards the front of the truck, his arms aching in pain as did so, he came out into a small gap between the truck and a wall that was just about wide enough for him to crouch in, he put his hands on top of the wall and lifted himself up onto it, he jumped down the other side and landed on a crate covered freight train.

Jarik knelt behind a crater as the train powered up, a scrabble of PDF troopers stood a few metres away, each one holding Lasrifles over their shoulders. Jarik moved to the left slightly as the train sped up, he held onto one of the crates, his wolf pelts flying outwards as he began to crawl towards the front of the train. 

Jarik found himself lying next to a long crate that was big enough to house three Leman Russ’ tanks in a row, he was psychically exhausted and couldn’t go any further, and now to make it worse the train had slowed down a lot, the sounds of clanking metal and drums filling his ears as the train past a huge draping banner with the words ‘welcome to hell’ upon it. 

Jarik got up into a kneeling position, they passed several different stops, each one overloaded with hundreds of PDF troopers and civilians in shock collars, being led into large barred containers by PDF troopers in gas masks, their whips biting into the prisoners tired backs, Jarik felt the train lurch as the train turned a corner and thought ‘Frak this! Im getting off this thing” as he jumped over the edge. 

Jarik landed on his feet, tumbling over onto his back as the train zoomed away a few inches from his head, he breathed in hard and muttered something before managing to get onto his feet and walk towards a nearby door with the sign “Emergency Staircase” in yellow upon it. Jarik turned around and looked up and down the tunnel, making sure no one was watching as he back kicked the door throw, the bolt fell to the floor with a clank as the man entered. 

Valf stood alone in the tavern, a half full bottle of Saba within hands reach along with a old Autogun that had been gifted to him by his father when he was a mere child, it still had four rounds left within it, he had a Arbites shotgun and three magazines under the counter but knew if the PDF turned up causing trouble he could handle them with ease. 

Varik fell over a stray pipe, hitting his shoulder hard on a step and cursing as he pulled himself back up groggily, he rubbed his shoulder for a few seconds before slowly walking up the steps, all sounds dying out behind him as he got higher and higher, his legs slowly becoming limp as the energy was drained from him, he fell to his knees and held onto the railing leading up the stairs, his face slowly falling into the grey coloured step. 

Valf couldn’t help but wonder if Jarik was still alive, he doubted it very much but for some reason he wanted the man to survive, he had found his attitude strangely entertaining but still couldn’t stop the urge to go and rescue the man, he got up and reached under the counter to pick up his shotgun and ammo, he pumped it and smiled as he went out back to his truck saying “Emperor protect this old fool”.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

good again da


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

me like
looking forward to reading more


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Jarik opened his eyes and got up, his energy slowly returning as he forced himself to continue, a few minutes later he came to a large door that had a small chain around it, there was a keyhole in the centre of the lock that Jarik pushed the tip of his blade into, it clinked and fell to the floor with a clatter of chains, Jarik pushed the door open slowly, blade in hand.

Jarik found himself in a large room, every three metres stood a huge glass cylinder with a green fluid within, at the centre of them was small skinny bald humans, each one seemed almost dead in the green fluid, their whit eyes staring at Jarik as he walked past them, he heard a screech and turned around his eyes wide with horror.

Jarik looked at the shambling creature moving towards him, it hanged from the high ceiling by a pair of long thick black cables, its lower legs were snapping with every step the thing took, he drew his bolt pistol in haste and aimed it at the monstrosity, firing twice. Both rounds passed right through the creature, taking rotting flesh and vile blood with them as it stumbled backwards, he turned away and began to run towards a set of doors a couple of hundred feet away, the sound of smashing glass filling his ears as he did.

Jarik pushed through the doors and stopped dead in his tracks. A dead end. He spun on his heel and aimed his pistol at the hundred or so things approaching, he fired his entire clip at them, downing thirty but still more came, he could feel them getting closer as he prepared to fight to the end a pair of hulking PDF troopers carrying Flamers burst into a side door, followed by thirty men in black gas masks.

Jarik saw his opportunity and broke for the door, at full speed as the foul creatures engaged the PDF in a deadly maelstrom, he smacked one of the troopers to the floor with a loud crunch as four more turned towards the new threat, lasrifles shouldered at him. Jarik carried on running even as they fired, a lasbolt flew past his head, smouldering the skin on his cheek as he rolled into the doorway and safety. 

Jarik felt a boot hit his ribs and looked up at a surprising site within such a temple of horrors. Standing there was a young women, no more than twenty five with striking blonde hair and sparkling blue eyes, she had a large grin etched upon her face, she looked at him and said “follow me!” as she spun and ran towards a nearby rope ladder. 

Jarik got up and ran after the girl, his mind swarming with questions as she leapt five feet into the air and caught the ladder, Jarik however decided to climb, as he got up a few feet he found the ladder being pulled upwards with speed, he lost his grip and fell but managed to grab on just before he past the last part of the brown rope, his hands burnt as he was pulled into darkness above.

Jarik’ eyes adjusted to the darkness and he watched as a huge mutant easily the size of a Astartes and much more scarred turned and gestured for him to follow, he wondered if he was being led into a trap but decided these were but bad thoughts and got up, wiping his hands against the side of his leg as he followed the brute into a well lit area that appeared to be some form of Librarium. 

Jarik looked at three faces, one was the strikingly beautiful girl who had rescued him, the other was a short skinny bald man with glasses wearing a oil stained apron while the other was the huge brute of a mutant who had helped pull him up, the girl walked towards him seductively and said “The names Rakai” she smiled and tilted her head awaiting Jarik to respond. Jarik had never seen anyone so striking as her, he was in shock over everything that had happened but managed to mutter “Jarik…….Jarik Fera” before passing out with sheer exhaustion. 

Rakai had been taken from her parents at a young age, she had found herself about to be dissected by the corrupt PDF forces when a huge mutant by the name of Jerium had burst into the room, tearing the corrupted operators apart and scooping the young girl up in his arms, he had escaped back into the maze of abandoned hallways and rooms that was his home, she had been educated by the former professor known as Doltha and trained in combat by Jerium, growing into a formidable and elegant women.

Jarik awoke suddenly, the warm silk sheets falling from him as he scanned the room, it was mostly empty bar the large bed he occupied and a shiny brown dressing cabinet, his clothes were swung over the back of gloved pink chair in the corner, his weapons hanging at the corner of his bed, he crawled towards it and took hold of his bolt pistol, checking it was still loaded.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I enjoyed it 
Good pace looking forward to more


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Update tomorow/sunday


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

pretty good


----------

